# Crispy skin twice baked taters



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 2, 2013)

Using Mr T's crispy skin tater recipe I whipped up a bunch of twice baked taters to vac pac and freeze. They freeze and reheat easily, In fact you can reheat them right in the vac pac bag.













8919670511_85893c7402_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 2, 2013






Oiled and seasoned. I did six taters total. Seasoned three at a time.













8919665875_8ec895b679_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 2, 2013


















8920268190_2527c4bc9b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 2, 2013






Out of the oven and ready for scooping and mixing.













8920227454_84ee91f32e_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 2, 2013






Fresh chives from the garden













8919603141_5e8ac03f5f_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 2, 2013






Chopped Smoked Hatch Chile. Also added smoked pepper jack and smoked cheddar.













8920217600_38151ecc19_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 2, 2013






Ready for the freezer. You need to freeze these prior to vac-packing! A couple hours or overnight will do.













8920213648_4d7f4c8ae5_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 2, 2013


















8924031731_402616d981_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 2, 2013






Packed and ready for the freezer. I use the premium bags  from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited. They have a pouch that you can slip a label into prior to sealing. Works better when the food you are sealing is flat!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 2, 2013)

Lynn loves twice baked taters.....looks wonderful!  Making me hungry!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 2, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Lynn loves twice baked taters.....looks wonderful!  Making me hungry!
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat! We like how easy they are for a quick meal or snack. Just pop out of the freezer and reheat!


----------



## seenred (Jun 2, 2013)

That looks delicious, Sailor!  I like that you can just pop them out of the freezer and reheat for a tasty quick meal.

Red


----------



## sound1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Great Idea!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 2, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> That looks delicious, Sailor! I like that you can just pop them out of the freezer and reheat for a tasty quick meal.
> 
> Red


Thanks Red! That is what we like about them too, Perfect add onto a mid week meal.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 2, 2013)

One thing I forgot to mention is that you need to freeze these prior to vac-packing. I just put them on the cookie sheet on some saran wrap and place in the freezer for a couple hours.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 2, 2013)

Taters look Awesome!!!

I never thought of slipping a label in the pouch in the bag, Great idea!!!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 2, 2013)

Those really look good DS,  I can see they would be a real time saver when on the go.  Is that Idaho wind blowing your way?

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 3, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Those really look good DS,  I can see they would be a real time saver when on the go.  Is that Idaho wind blowing your way?
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom. Using your crispy skin taters takes these to a whole other level!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice , I enjoy a good Baked Tater with Stuffing...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 3, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Nice , I enjoy a good Baked Tater with Stuffing...


Thanks OldSchool! We do too!


----------

